# any drifters at GP



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i've been on the scene for about 3 years.
i love to talk cars and anything drifting related.
so im just wondering if anyone else in here likes the same?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm into drag racing, done that and would like to do road racing (twisty turn) tracks.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I'm into drag racing, done that and would like to do road racing (twisty turn) tracks.


i go to late nights at my local race track (Portland international race way). its open drag racing on the qtr mile. thats always fun. road racing would be all sorts of fun!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw school bus racing 1 time that was fun. Great big crashes pretty cool though


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

We got the midnight drags here too... open to anyone who wants to race. I used to have a 74 Mustang.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I saw school bus racing 1 time that was fun. Great big crashes pretty cool though


that would be cool


Shes Got Heart said:


> We got the midnight drags here too... open to anyone who wants to race. I used to have a 74 Mustang.


nice, that must have been a good looking car. why dont you have it anymore?
my car got stripped back in january and i've been trying to collect parts to get it going again so ican go to the events that are held during the summer. i've almost got everything i need minus a radiator.
should be up and going here in the next couple months. i hope i can go to at least one event this summer.


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

My husband loves to drift. He has an AE86 Toyota Corolla. If you're into drifting, you'd know what car that was. It's the same car in Initial Drift if you've ever seen that either...


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i figured you were a Nissan head with a name liek nismo.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Diesels_Mama said:


> My husband loves to drift. He has an AE86 Toyota Corolla. If you're into drifting, you'd know what car that was. It's the same car in Initial Drift if you've ever seen that either...


yeah i know what that is. sweet cars but there too old for me too have when im broke lol. but they are the ultimate drift cars no doubt


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i think i have apretty good car for drifting.....but im to scared i'd eff my car up


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

hubbies working on a Nissan 260Z and converting it to a right hand drive. He wants to put an LS1 in it when he gets the money. That's his other car he likes to drift around. It'll be RWD as well. 

Sure the corolla is old but the parts are cheap! lol... you can find any part you need in the junkyard!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hahahahha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Diesels_Mama said:


> hubbies working on a Nissan 260Z and converting it to a right hand drive. He wants to put an LS1 in it when he gets the money. That's his other car he likes to drift around. It'll be RWD as well.
> 
> Sure the corolla is old but the parts are cheap! lol... you can find any part you need in the junkyard!


yeah except when you need performance parts, then there expensive. my friends just paid 2300 for coilovers for his ae86, i only paid 9 for megans on my 240.
260z with an ls1 would awesome. i just saw an s14 with an ls1 in it on saturday. a long with a FC with a ca18. (i went to a shop a couple hours away to go pick up a motor with a couple friends)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i want a rally car.... like a subaru or something.. that'd be pretty tight i test drove one hit a loop at 60 mph it was NICE!!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i want a rally car.... like a subaru or something.. that'd be pretty tight i test drove one hit a loop at 60 mph it was NICE!!!


wouldnt that make your life?! i want to do the same. but idk if i'd want to spend 30 grand on a car and rally it lol. i will add that to the list of things im going to do once i hit the lottery. lol.
my friend had a 12 second lancer evolution that i got to drive around a lot. that was all sorts of fun


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> wouldnt that make your life?! i want to do the same. but idk if i'd want to spend 30 grand on a car and rally it lol. i will add that to the list of things im going to do once i hit the lottery. lol.
> my friend had a 12 second lancer evolution that i got to drive around a lot. that was all sorts of fun


yeah, id spend that money on music with no hesitation but on a car? lol

now, if it were to be added to my bucket list, then yeah, im down lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Diesels_Mama said:


> My husband loves to drift. He has an AE86:thumbsup: Toyota Corolla. If you're into drifting, you'd know what car that was. It's the same car in *Initial Drift* if you've ever seen that either...


Saw it in Cantonese, then when they dubbed it in English, and played both of the arcade games. Lol.

As far as drifting goes, Im a huge fan.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my high school class built my nova and we drag raced it at wood burn at the high school drags we won our tourney so we did good i think i haven't raced on a track in a long time but i always wanted to get into drifting i had a supra that would have been good at it cause we built it to the hilt if you know what i mean any way that would get loose at 70mph. i found my self drifting around alot of corners on country roads. till i got caught at 75 areoub a 20 the cop said it was very cool looking but i needed to save it for the track.i guess he raced after me for about a mile. so i sold it cause the fine was so much.
but i would love to get into it one of these days and maybe build an outlaw car.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> that would be cool
> 
> nice, that must have been a good looking car. why dont you have it anymore?
> my car got stripped back in january and i've been trying to collect parts to get it going again so ican go to the events that are held during the summer. i've almost got everything i need minus a radiator.
> should be up and going here in the next couple months. i hope i can go to at least one event this summer.


Sadly the car I bought brand new about a year and a half before that got stolen, and was recovered burned. The mustang was raw, and at it's age it always needed work. It was an original 4 cyl car and the engine was close and it had a lot of cabin heat, and I get overheated in the summer and get sick. So I couldn't drive it, and it overheated when it had to sit in traffic for two long, we had a flex a light fan but we couldn't find a shroud, we even put a brand new radiator in it, gave us more time but still overheated. We were replacing parts that we'd replaced already. But god I loved it, I never thought I'd see it go.

It had rebuilt 5.0, 5 speed ford racing trans, custom aluminum 3 in drive shaft, crane cam (forgot the specs) edelbrock 4 barrel carb 650 I think. Rebuilt rearend, total brake work, it didn't have a whole lot of hp because they used an older style block and the heads and exaust manifolds were too small. But it had a lot of torque and I got a 4th gear scratch in it once, was always fishtailing and burning out and taking off fast in a straight line and it got all squirrely. It was a really fun car, got a few tickets in that one. Plus it was really loud had flowmasters dumped behind the front seats. Interior wasn't great but I didn't care about what the inside looked like.... hehe I was in 2 calendars with it for a mustang website.

Well here it is... now I'm crying. The 07 was my rental car after my other one was stolen.














































MySpace Video - Watch & Share Videos, Video Clips, Music Videos, TV Show Vids & Movie Trailers Online


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ dope!! thats too bad you had to see it go. maybe in the future you'll get another one and relive your past.

i've gotten 9 tickets, 1 more and my license gets suspended. AGAIN.

im a fkn rebel. lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

for anyone in the northwest that is into drifting, and nissans, heres a site that i've been a member of for a while. its kind of gone down hill in the last year, but still has some good info.

Northwest Nissans


----------



## Schmitty (Jul 20, 2009)

I am into drag racing and have always wanted to get into drifting but i can never find a 240 that i can afford LOL and that is a car i really want next to the skyline lol i used to have a 2nd gen RX7 and i loved it but i got stupid and sold it


----------

